# Đón Thu Cùng Nệm Xịn - Giá Sale



## Dungtran (19/8/19)

Cơ hội để sở hữu ngay nệm “ cực xịn” với giá cực kì ưu đãi khi đến với bộ sưu tập “Đón Thu Cùng Bộ Sưu Tập Tanana”.
Nổi bật với công nghệ vải 4D spacer thế hệ mới được thiết kế với hàng ngàn lỗ thoáng khí trên bề mặt giúp thông thoáng kháng khuẩn, thấm hút mồ hôi tối đa, mang đến sự thoáng mát, tránh được các tình trạng nóng lưng, hầm lưng như các dòng thông thường.

*Gối nằm – Gối ôm – Giảm 20%*
Gối được làm từ gòn cao cấp chất liệu cực kì thân thiện với môi trường và an toàn cho người sử dụng với lớp áo vảo từ làm từ chất liệu cotton tạo nên cảm giác thông thoáng và khả năng thấm hút mồ hôi cực kì hiệu quả.
Đặc biệt hơn, áo gối được thiết kế với dạng dây kéo, giúp linh hoạt trong việc vệ sinh áo nệm, ruột gòn cao cấp mang đến sự bồng bềnh, êm ái là sản phẩm không thể thiếu trong những giấc ngủ ngon.









​
*Gối lông vũ – Giảm 20%*
Gối lông vũ được làm từ những sợi micro cực nhỏ mang đến sự mềm mại, bồng bềnh, vỏ gối được may tỉ mỉ, chắc chắn và đường viền xung quanh là điểm nhấn cho cho căn chiếc giường tấm nệm nhà bạn.





​
*Nệm cao su thiên nhiên - Giảm 15%*
Được làm từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, thiết kế với 2 mặt lỗ tròn ở cả 2 bề mặt mang lại sự thông thoáng ở cả 2 bề mặt nệm làm tăng độ bền và khả năng sử dụng.
Nệm phân bổ đồng đều theo trọng lượng của cơ thể, giúp cho lưng luôn ở tư thế thoải mái nhất, không gây mệt mỏi, đau lưng, nâng đỡ theo từng đường cong cơ thể, bảo vệ tối đa hệ thống cột sống, nhẹ nhàng nâng niu giấc ngủ của bạn.

Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm





​
*Nệm Cao Su nhân tạo - Giảm 15%*
Nguyên liệu được nhập khẩu 100% với tỷ trọng cao, đàn hồi tuyệt đối, nâng đỡ và hỗ trợ bền lâu, không gây lún, trũng sau một thời gian dài sử dụng, an toàn sức khỏe cho người sử dụng.
Không chỉ đảm bảo được độ đàn hồi và sự êm ái lớn mà giá thành lại không quá cao so với dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên.





​
*Nệm lò xo – Giảm 10%*
Nệm lò xo là nệm có độ đàn hồi cực lớn, và đây sẽ là sản phẩm cho những bạn yêu thích sự đàn hồi và độ dày 25cm là sản phẩm sẽ giúp bạn cho căn phòng trở nên sang trọng hơn và với mật độ lò xo lớn sẽ không gây ra hiện tượng lún xẹp trong thời gian dài sử dụng.





​
*Nệm bông ép – Giảm 10%*
Thiết kế với 2 dạng gấp 3 và nệm thẳng và các chất liệu áo nệm khác nhau như nệm áo gấm, nệm gấm chần gòn, giúp người sử dụng có thêm nhiều sự lựa chọn cho phù hợp không gian và môi trường sống của mình.





​
Cùng đón Thu với Tatana với nệm xịn - giá sale cùng Tatana nào! Không bao giờ thích hợp hơn bây giờ để tái tạo căn phòng ngủ nhà bạn với nhiều ưu đãi lớn từ Tatana!

*Tatana*​


----------

